# Divas With Natural Breasts?



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

I just read Lita and Trish's were fake, are there any real


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Stacy Keibler and AJ Lee are all natural I think... I mean I know Stacy never had any work done while she was in the wrestling business (not sure about now) and AJ seems pretty natural for me


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

YAY!

Mods do not close this one, it's a legit topic that I'm sure people have an opinion on 

Brie Bellas tits are real, Nikki's however... big ol fakers


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think most are fairly obvious.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I've always wondered, are Kaitlyn's fake or real?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Steph's are perfectly natural :HHH2


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Kaitlyns are definitely fake man, like two orbs of justice


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BigDLangston said:


> I've always wondered, are Kaitlyn's fake or real?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

As far as I can tell, in the WWE:
-AJ
-Brie Bella
-Naomi
-Cameron
-Jojo

and

-Paige
-Bayley
-Charlotte

I'm unsure on Sasha Banks, Summer Rae and Alicia Fox.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

i can believe Naomi's are real ... woman is AMPLE


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

AJ, Natalya Naomi Summer Rae Emma and Paige are the one's I can think of from the top of my head. Sasha Banks got implants recently and idk if Layla's are real or not


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BigDLangston said:


> I've always wondered, are Kaitlyn's fake or real?


They're fake. She actually had smaller breasts than AJ.

Would still do vile things to them, though. :homer


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> i can believe Naomi's are real ... woman is AMPLE


Yes, those along with her ass probably makes her the most curvy and voluptuous diva in history.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Ithil said:


> As far as I can tell, in the WWE:
> -AJ
> -Brie Bella
> -Naomi
> ...


Summer Rae is natural and I think Alicia Fox has natural ones too even though she never shows them off.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Naomi's black, so of course she's 100% natural.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


>


Nevermind :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Naomi's black, so of course she's 100% natural.


Oh yeah, black women are mostly natural alright. :datass


----------



## VanElena (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sure that AJ Lee is 100% natural


----------



## Card Game Fun (Jul 18, 2013)

It's upsetting how many fakes there are. Was Cherry fake too?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Card Game Fun said:


> It's upsetting how many fakes there are.


Agreed. It's annoying how most of them have implants.

That's why I respect all of the ones who don't have any, not that I don't respect the ones who do, I love Trish/Lita despite them having implants, although Trish no longer has implants.


----------



## Adc_<3-A.J.Lee (Oct 20, 2013)

Kelly Kelly, Stacy and A.J


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh and let's not forget Maria. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Alicia Fox's boobs are natural



















:homer


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya Alicia's are real
her body is fucking insane.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Macker said:


> Ya Alicia's are real
> her body is fucking insane.


Too bad she can't...ya know...wrestle.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I once read from some people on this forum that Alicia Fox is ugly. 

What.

Alica Fox is just.... :durant3


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Hades1313 said:


> Too bad she can't...ya know...wrestle.


shes not in the minority.....


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Are Natalya's









or Cherry's real?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nattie, Cherry and Naomi's boobs, are as fake as the day is long. Pretty sure Emma's are too. Summer has smaller implants - but implants, none the less.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hades1313 said:


> Too bad she can't...ya know...wrestle.


Then she should get out of her contract and pose for playboy (Y)


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

best natural boobs in the company are bayley followed by naomi

...wait, those are the definitive best boobs in the company. fake tits <<<<


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Nattie, Cherry and Naomi's boobs, are as fake as the day is long. Pretty sure Emma's are too. Summer has smaller implants - but implants, none the less.


I'm pretty sure Naomi's real. On Total Divas when Cameron wanted to get fake fits, Naomi was like women should work with what they have. I don't know about the others.


----------



## ESTMarkus (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger Rabbit said:


> I'm pretty sure Naomi's real. On Total Divas when Cameron wanted to get fake fits, Naomi was like women should work with what they have. I don't know about the others.


Naomi's look fake, period. I also highly doubt Alicia's are real, they're way too big for her frame and bodyfat.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

ESTMarkus said:


> Naomi's look fake, period. I also highly doubt Alicia's are real, they're way too big for her frame and bodyfat.


Naomi in FCW


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn, Naomi got got

Well I'm sure Cameron is repping the lightskins with her naturals

Also, THE CHAMP


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat Alicia Fox. Never realised she had such a nice body.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Roger Rabbit said:


> I'm pretty sure Naomi's real. On Total Divas when Cameron wanted to get fake fits, Naomi was like women should work with what they have. I don't know about the others.


If she does have implants and she said that, she's a hypocrite. I don't like people who tell people to not do something yet they did it themselves.


Roger Rabbit said:


> Are Natalya's
> 
> 
> or Cherry's real?


Don't know about Cherry but, Natalya's are implants.

I have confirmation on a lot of these divas, at least the alumni Divas, because of Maria's shoot interview on who has implants and who doesn't. :lol Although she was just guessing, she was pretty accurate.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Card Game Fun said:


> It's upsetting how many fakes there are. Was Cherry fake too?


It's not a case of "upsetting". The reason so many have them is because they lose their natural breasts due to their heavy training, which tends to leave them looking unwomanly. Most just "fill in" what they lost from training (this is what Lita said about it, anyway).

I'm not convinced Naomi has them. She's a little too "exuberant" for fakes.


----------



## ESTMarkus (Aug 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> If she does have implants and she said that, she's a hypocrite. I don't like people who tell people to not do something yet they did it themselves.
> 
> Don't know about Cherry but, Natalya's are implants.
> 
> I have confirmation on a lot of these divas, at least the alumni Divas, because of Maria's shoot interview on who has implants and who doesn't. :lol Although she was just guessing, she was pretty accurate.


But when Maria was asked about Steph she said: "I really don't know!" Kinda funny but then again, Steph is probably someone she wouldn't see at the shower so that's understandable. BTW were Alicia's listed as fake? I don't understand people believing they're real and I cba to find the video myself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ESTMarkus said:


> But when Maria was asked about Steph she said: "I really don't know!" Kinda funny but then again, Steph is probably someone she wouldn't see at the shower so that's understandable. BTW were Alicia's listed as fake? I don't understand people believing they're real and I cba to find the video myself.


I know, but she didn't say anthing about her because "she has two kids and she didn't want to go there".

Stephanie got implants in 2001. & They didn't say anything about Alicia Fox.


----------



## ESTMarkus (Aug 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I know, but she didn't say anthing about her because "she has two kids and she didn't want to go there".
> 
> Stephanie got implants in 2001. & They didn't say anything about Alicia Fox.


It looks like we can't confirm Alicia then as she rarely shows them.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

HusbandAJLee said:


> Naomi in FCW


Before FCW



















Her boobs are real.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I doubt Naomi has fake tits, I mean, most black women I know naturally just have big breasts.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> I doubt Naomi has fake tits, I mean, most black women I know naturally just have big breasts.


Miss Jackie sure didn't, she has bazookas!! :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty sure Brie's are real. plus cameron's. Unless in like season 2 of TD she gets implants.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

What about the rock? i heard he took his implants out:/


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Roger Rabbit said:


> or Cherry's real?


On the Cliff Compton episode of Art of Wrestling he said that when he cut his promo in development thats when "management decided to promote them to smackdown and to buy Cherry some new breasts"


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

What about Big E's big, bountiful, cocoa-colored chest-icles?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> What about Big E's big, bountiful, cocoa-colored chest-icles?


Those puppies TOTEZ have to be legit. :jay2


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


> Naomi in FCW


Is there a picture from the other side... :jt2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ in that bikini :yum:


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ill agree with Most said. But regardless I Like me some stratus T&A and I love litas tits


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love Trish's tits


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

HusbandAJLee said:


> Naomi in FCW


chick in the middle is the hottest


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Nattie, Cherry and Naomi's boobs, are as fake as the day is long. Pretty sure Emma's are too. Summer has smaller implants - but implants, none the less.


Emma's figure hasn't changed in any noticeable way since she trained with Lance Storm. She's a bit thinner, but that happens to all the Divas, sadly.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

BigDLangston said:


> I've always wondered, are Kaitlyn's fake or real?


Fake.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ithil said:


> As far as I can tell, in the WWE:
> -AJ
> -Brie Bella
> -Naomi
> ...


Summer Rae looks natural. Wears push-up bras though. Ms. Fox is enhanced, I think. Ain't sure about Sasha either. If she has implants, they're subtle at least.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> AJ, Natalya Naomi Summer Rae Emma and Paige are the one's I can think of from the top of my head. Sasha Banks got implants recently and idk if Layla's are real or not


Lol Emma has implants. So does Layla. 

AJ: correct. 
Nattie: yup 
SR: indeed 
Paige: mm hmm 
Others include Brie Bella. Cameron too.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> chick in the middle is the hottest


The chick with a butterface like Sara Jessica Parker? :ryback


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

sharp1398 said:


> Lol Emma has implants. So does Layla.
> 
> AJ: correct.
> Nattie: yup
> ...


Lol I thought Layla's was real because Maria said they're real (they were best friends when Maria was still there) but then again maybe she didn't know or was being biased.

Somewhat disappointed that Emma's is fake. I'm disappointed that a lot of these chicks have fake boobs but it doesn't matter much to me anyway. :yum:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Lol I thought Layla's was real because Maria said they're real (they were best friends when Maria was still there) but then again maybe she didn't know or was being biased.
> 
> Somewhat disappointed that Emma's is fake. I'm disappointed that a lot of these chicks have fake boobs but it doesn't matter much to me anyway. :yum:


Just because some dude said emma has implants doesn't mean she does? haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would be fairly surprised if these puppies were real.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would be fairly surprised if these puppies were real.


I'd be shocked if they're real.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> AJ, Natalya Naomi Summer Rae Emma and Paige are the one's I can think of from the top of my head. Sasha Banks got implants recently and idk if Layla's are real or not


Natalya, Emma and Layla have implants.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Could have swore I read somewere that Alicia Fox's are fake, still she has a smoking hot body, shame we don't get to see it that much on TV these days


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

my favourite thread


----------

